

Mark Zuckerberg Chinese Interview Translated to English - vasco_
https://medium.com/unbabel-news/b4cb8f223df2

======
drakeballew
Link to the original discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8497233](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8497233)

